
Show HN: SimpleViz-build bar chart with ease and share with url - kzhaouva
https://fast-eyrie-1730.herokuapp.com/
======
kzhaouva
I built this to help startups build and share bar charts easily, it's not
perfect but I would love to get some feedback from the HN community thanks!
:-)

~~~
kzhaouva
big thanks to James Jelinek at
[https://twitter.com/shakycode](https://twitter.com/shakycode) for helping me
with RoR

